# Going, going...... gone



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I heard a rumor today at the fish fry that I was moving to western Oklahoma. I checked with my Filipino and found that it is true.
It seems we are in the process of packing up the house to relocate back to Clinton OK for a year or two.
So I guess a big thanks to all for attending my going away party is in order.
I hear that this internet thing reaches pretty far. So I I cane I will continue to read the 2cool fresh water board and chime in when ever I see the need.
Here are a few pics the Filipino shot today.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, looks like a feast. I hate it that I missed this event again as well as the opportunity to meet Mr. sunbeam.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Were gonna miss Ya around here but I guess you could move to worst places. My family is from Oklahoma, I was the first Texan born in the family. My family was from Tulsa, Oklahoma city, and Mustang. They came during the land rush, my grandmother told me her dad lost the farm in a card game. If you are ever in Mustang look up my uncle Wilber he has a dairy farm there.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

x2 on what Fishroadie said. Your presence will be missed for sure Mr. Jerald. (prolly missed the spelling there, sorry) As you could see here at the Fish Fry, we have a constant influx of newcomers, all who have so much to offer to our group. Some of us come, some of us go. But no matter where you are, just rest assured you and the Filipino are loved and always welcome here.
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

While I've never met you in person I find myself looking forward to your post on this site. Safe travels and keep checking in on us.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Please tell us this is.April Fools II. If not,i plead for a real going away party. How.can it be a going away.party when nibody knows you are going away....,


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Gerald 
If you are indeed moving then I would really like the opportunity to see you again before your departure. Sorry I missed the fish fry today but hope you are atleast sticking around until the fall fry. If not I may have to drive up there soon.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm so glad I had a chance to meet and speak with you today Sunbeam. It was a real pleasure. I wish you we'll good sir. Be safe and God bless. Your wife is so nice and WOW the striper she made was a home run!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Say it ain't so!!
Please?


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Could it be another April fools joke???


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't think it's a joke.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for all your wit strewn posts, Sunbeam! I hope you will keep in touch here, you will be missed if you don't. Wish you well in OK!

Looks like y'all had a good time on the creek. Sure kickin myself that I missed the fry. I had marked it for 4/19 in my calendar for some stupid reason. Another time...


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Godspeed Sunbeam.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Jerold, you will be missed by most of us. I hope you will still write up your stories.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

While we have never met, your posts are some of the most insightful, informative, and funniest I have ever seen. Your wit and wisdom when it comes to the TRA are must reads. Who will be the feller looking at the elephants backside to tell us when the parade starts?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Well i just confirmed with BBJim that Sunbeam is moving.
Jerold you bring a world of happiness to this forum with your stories. Hope you continue to keep posting them. 
Sounds like your gonna have to make some "road trips" to get that Striper and Banana Pudding here for the fish fry.
Hope you have a wonderful journey and know you will be missed. But who is gonna keep BBJim entertained??? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

well thats a surprize, I thought you would have told us at the party It was nice talking to you though the years....hope to see you back at the black dot on a map called Livingston...have a safe trip.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunbeam it was a pleasure meeting you for the first time, let us know when you are down for a visit, I need story telling help.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nooooooooo!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

As I said in the opening post....I have been told that Al Gore designed the internet to reach all of the outpost of the world. From Waycross GA to Azusa CA. and even to some town in Egypt with a vulgar name.
So I am sure it will be possible to stay connected from the outskirts of civilization bordering the Cheyenne-Arapaho reservation in Custer county OK.
Plus I might even be able to post some photos of real game fish like walleye and 25 pound hybrids from the small but productive lakes of western Okie land.. Might even go get me huge paddle fish out of the eastern Okie rivers.
I will still be able to monitor the Trinity river and the Livingston dam discharge.
I would be remiss if I did not keep informing you of the river flows. I got a 60 pounder way back last century.
I would certainly feel terrible if one of you younger guys got swept away in a flask flood while Lineside croaker fishing at Riverside.
My real concern at this time is wearing all of the UT shirts and caps I own while living in such close proximity to Norman and Stillwater.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Hmmpph....You come back I'm gonna call YOU a city slicker.... Oklahoma, west side of OK even when the east side is so pretty.
Seriously, I'm going to miss you and your posts.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Sunbeam I didn't get to meet you but always enjoyed your post. Tell everyone in Cordell OK hello from me, that's where I use to live before moving back to TX 3 years ago. Good luck


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Might go fishing tomorrow. Need a break. Trying to get a 2200 sq ft house into a 16' X 7' trailer is not my strong suite. That Filipino is a slave driver.

Photos below
1. Sheriff on the lookout
2. Sunbeam learning about fishing from the pros
3. I'll bet that bunch by the tree is talking about stripers....or strippers.


----------

